# A Goodbye for Bubba



## abrad3 (Dec 29, 2005)

My sweet baby, Bubba, what a joy and a privilege you gave me by allowing me into your short life. I loved you every day and will continue to love you. You provided me with comfort when I was down, laughter to bring me up, and peace after a hard days work. You were a constant, a rock, however vocal you became. I miss your morning wake up calls. You were the clock that always followed me around reminding me it was mealtime, even though it usually wasn't. You kept my chair warm and I miss your paws in my hair at night. I will continue to look for you before I start the vacuum to make sure you are hidden from that big black monster. I will miss your banging on the cabinets while I'm cooking. I will even miss the kitty litter. I still leave the house blowing air kisses to you telling you I'm gone for the day, even though you are not there. I cry when I come home and you are not there to greet me. You are and forever will be my sweet baby boy.

I am at peace knowing you passed in your sleep, calm and serene. You were not in pain and had a warm bed in that sweet old man, Dr. Wofford's home. He was a gentle and caring vet who did everything he could to nurture you back to health.

Thank you for the wonderful 8 years of companionship you brought to me. I am thankful and blessed to have had you in my life.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Bubba was a lovely boy and I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

RIP Bubba


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

He is beautiful. 8 is so young. Im so sorry.

Im sure you brought him as much love 
and comfort as he brought you. I know 
he must of had a happy life.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Such a heartfelt and loving tribute to Bubba. I'm sorry for your loss. He's so handsome. God's blessings.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I missed this post. I'm sorry my condolences are late. How very difficult the journey and ultimate demise. (One of our cats is also named Bubba One Ear- Bubba for short). You are in my thoughts and am wishing you brighter days.


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh wow he was Stunning...I am so sorry for your lose !


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That was a lovely tribute for Bubba. I'm so sorry you lost your beloved friend. God bless.


----------

